# 1 inch bullet proof glass for aquarium DIYers



## angelover98 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi Fellow Hobbyists.
I have enjoyed reading everyones exploits at building their own tanks. I have learned a lot and am planning my own someday.
However, for those needing glass right now, I am attaching this link to ebay for some* 1 inch *think plex/ lexan. It appears to be priced well. Not sure?
I am looking at salvage yards for used plate glass to recylcle in to a new tank and save some $$. I am not selling this. No benfit to me. just want to help my fellow hobbyists. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... K:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

doesn't seem like that good of a price to me... I had thought that 10 cents per sq inch was close to regular costs... perhaps I'm outdated on my pricing!


----------



## gatorsaver (Jan 3, 2010)

That looks to be very high to me even if the bid only goes to .10 per inch.


----------



## armyngmike1982 (Apr 23, 2010)

To me it sounds like a decent price cause it is 1 inch thick


----------



## danshone (Apr 25, 2010)

The price is fair. It's work out to $5.08/kilo which is about the right price for wholesale. dont be fooled though, 1" thick will NOT stop an M-16 gn shell!!! :lol:


----------



## xTmDarren (Apr 27, 2009)

looks like shipping could kill this deal.. Otherwise I think its decently a fair price for anyone that could do a local pickup on it..

and I see your from Concord.. haha I'm in Kannapolis.. right above you.. anyways goodluck with finding glass for your tank


----------

